# Wer nutzt hier Handys aus China und welche?



## Webstyler (15. Juli 2009)

Hallo habe über die Suche leider nix passendes gefunden.
Wenn es doch schon etwas ähnliches geben sollte, dann entschuldigt bitte.

Ich bis vor kurzem ein handy der MArke Nokia, womit ich sehr zu frieden war. 6230 um genua zus ein. Es war zwar alt aber dafür sehr zuverlässig.

Nun habe ich mich dazu entschlossen mal etwas anderes auszu probieren und mit ein Handy uas China zu gelegt.

Es handelt sich damit um das Handy Schiphone Dream 2.

habe es erst seit eben , aber bin bisher sehr zufrieden damit. Werde die tage es mal durch probieren.

Hier die techn. Daten vom Handy. Specification of Brand Phone G2

Mich würde ebenfalls interessieren wer noch so alles ein Handy aus China benutzt.

Mfg

Webstyler


----------



## DarthTK (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wer nutzt hier Handy´s aus China und welche ?*

Ich hätte in Hongkong zwei verschiedene iPhone-Clones (HiPhone und noch son Ding) kaufen können. Allerdings rennen die Honkongnesen, sofern sie ein iPhone haben, auch mit dem Original rum 

Klar kann es gut sein. Auch ist die Androidoberfläche drauf. Aber scon auf den Bildern macht das Ding nicht den qualitativ hochwertigen Eindruck.


----------



## Webstyler (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wer nutzt hier Handy´s aus China und welche ?*

Hab mich ja dazu entschieden keine direkten Iphoneclone zu verwenden.

Entweder das richtige Iphone oder keins. Mir ging es um die MP3 und MP4 unterstützung.

Gut das die Menüs fast alle gleich aussehen kann ich nix dafür , aber das Gehäuse ist nicht so billig wie es auf den Fotos aussieht.

MfG

Webstyler


----------



## xXPhilippXx (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wer nutzt hier Handy´s aus China und welche ?*



Webstyler schrieb:


> Hab mich ja dazu entschieden *keine direkten Iphoneclone zu verwenden.*
> 
> Entweder *das richtige Iphone oder keins*. Mir ging es um die MP3 und MP4 unterstützung.
> 
> ...



OMG 

du machst einen thread für s****** china dreck auf und dann sagst du entweder das richtige iphone oder keines und im ersten thread sagst du , dass du einen wannabe-klon gekauft hast.

alles klar ..

soll ich mich da auskennen


----------



## Webstyler (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wer nutzt hier Handys aus China und welche ?*

Wenn Du es dir mal angeguckt hättest wäre di etwas besonderes aufgefallen, ich habe nie von einem Iphone Clone im 1. Post gesprochen.

Der weiteren ist mein teil kein Full Touch und hat Tasten.

Na deiner Sicht ist jedes Full Touch handy ein Iphone Clone so muss ich es leider verstehen udn nur weil es aus China kommt muss es nicht immer dem IPHONE ähnlich sein.

Wenn du China Dr*** sagst dann musst du auch HTC als solches Ansehen, wobei die Handy´s eine sehr gute Verarbeitung und mit dem neuen Hero ein geiles Gerät auf dem Markt gebracht haben auf Basis von Andoid.

MfG

Webstyler


----------



## ole88 (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wer nutzt hier Handys aus China und welche ?*

jeder der ein iPhone hat hat ein handy made in China


----------



## DarthTK (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wer nutzt hier Handys aus China und welche ?*



ole88 schrieb:


> jeder der ein iPhone hat hat ein handy made in China



Ganz so ist es ja auch nicht. Es gibt Waren, die eine hohe Qualität haben und trotzdem aus China kommen. Auch diese sind dort teurer herzustellen, als deren Billigwaren. Oft macht auch schon die Art der verwendeten Rohstoffe die meiste Qualität aus. Egal wo es schlussendlich produziert wird.


----------



## ole88 (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wer nutzt hier Handys aus China und welche ?*

aufm iPhone steht made in China drauf also is es eindeutig ein China Handy, versteh nich ganz was du meinst


----------



## MaN!aC (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wer nutzt hier Handys aus China und welche ?*



ole88 schrieb:


> aufm iPhone steht made in China drauf also is es eindeutig ein China Handy, versteh nich ganz was du meinst



Als China Handy sind billige Kopien und kleinere Hersteller zu verstehen, die schlechtere Materialien benutzen bzw. sehr "günstige" Handys bauen.


----------



## CheGuarana (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wer nutzt hier Handys aus China und welche ?*

ICh weiss garnicht was ihr habt, ich Telefoniere mit meinem Rechner 


Nein, mal in ernst,ich hab ein Nokia, Made in Taiwan. Und trotzdem geht es nie kaputt.


----------



## xXPhilippXx (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wer nutzt hier Handys aus China und welche ?*

aba ihr wisst hoffentlich schon , dass die geräte in china produziert werden von den jeweiligen firmenm, weil sie eben ihre fabriken dort haben. (und nicht weil die firmen chinesisch sind...)

die iphone clone´s (und andere kopien) werden dort produziert von irgendwelchen 0815'er firmen ...
und es kann mir niemand einreden, dass dieses klumpat sich mit handys von markenherstellern duellieren kann.

und nein ich glaube nicht, dass jedes touch screen handy ein iphone clone ist 

gut sry , hab den ersten post falsch verstanden 
und
HTC ist eine namenhafte firma und selbst wenn sie aus china stammt , dann wäre es wohl ein bisschen komisch sie mit den Handy-fakes zu vergleichen oder ??


----------



## Webstyler (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wer nutzt hier Handys aus China und welche ?*

Vielleicht habe ich mich im 1. Post wirklich falsch ausgedrückt.

Mit der Frage wollte ich wissen wer ein günstiges Handy aus China hat, was hier im Laden nicht zu bekommen ist. Da die meisten Handy´s eh in China produziert werden oder die Hauptbestandteile aus dem fernen Osten kommen ist es wirklich etwas weit daher gegriffen alle China Handys schlecht zu reden.

Aber was kommt heute nicht aus den BilliglohnLändern der Welt.

MfG

Webstyler


----------



## xXPhilippXx (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wer nutzt hier Handys aus China und welche ?*



Webstyler schrieb:


> Vielleicht habe ich mich im 1. Post wirklich falsch ausgedrückt.
> 
> Mit der Frage wollte ich wissen wer ein günstiges Handy aus China hat, was hier im Laden nicht zu bekommen ist. Da die meisten Handy´s eh in China produziert werden oder die Hauptbestandteile aus dem fernen Osten kommen ist es wirklich etwas weit daher gegriffen alle China Handys schlecht zu reden.
> 
> ...



jop haste recht ^^

heutzutage ist es schwer etwas ohne z.B Made in China in seinem haus zu findne


----------



## DarthTK (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wer nutzt hier Handys aus China und welche ?*

Lang genug hat es auch gebraucht, bis in China eine ähnliche Qualität produziert hat, wie sie bei uns vorhanden ist. Hier ist die Qualität zwar immer noch besser, allerdings auch zu progressiv höheren Kosten.


----------



## Carvahall (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wer nutzt hier Handys aus China und welche ?*

Ich hatte mal einen MP§ Player aus CHina.
Nach einem Monate war der Bildschirm Kaputt obwohl fast keine belastung da war.


----------



## Webstyler (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wer nutzt hier Handys aus China und welche ?*

mein handy hatte ein problem mit dem Touchscreen, der Bildschrim war auf einmal nur 2 Zoll statt 2,8 Zoll gross ( Touchbereich ).

Aber nach einem Post im Support Forum wurde mir schnell erklärt wie das ganze zu beheben ist.

MfG

Webstyler


----------



## we3dm4n (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wer nutzt hier Handys aus China und welche ?*

Ich hatte mal ein
Anycool D66+

im Moment habe ich

CECT T200+
CECT V180
und ebenfalls das Sciphone Dream G2+

Verstehe nicht was hier manche haben. Sciphone ist in China so eine Marke wie hier Samsung oder Nokia. Das Handy ist echt super verarbeitet und vorallem hat es WLAN 

für mehr -> chinamobiles.org


----------



## Webstyler (5. August 2009)

*AW: Wer nutzt hier Handys aus China und welche ?*

Endlich mal einer der sich traut zuzugeben das er eins benutzt !!

Werde mir wahrscheinlich das neue N12 von Sciphone holen was die tage rauskommt und dann mal nen testbericht dazu geben.

In China gibt es halt Marken die hier nicht so bekannt sind.

MfG

Webstyler


----------



## NCphalon (5. August 2009)

*AW: Wer nutzt hier Handys aus China und welche ?*

mein vadda hat sich ma für ca. 100€ en iPhone plagiat bei ebay bestellt (unwissentlich). Auf der schachtel war das original abgebildet (mit apple logo^^) aber das ding selbst hieß i98. der touchscreen reagierte sehr schwer in der unteren linken ecke und die übersetzung war mies. Jetz hat er aber en echtes sony ericsson xD

Mein W980 und dessen Akku wurden in china gefertigt un ich kann bis jetz keine qualitativen mängel erkennen, alles is hochwertig verarbeitet un funktioniert wie es soll.


----------



## we3dm4n (5. August 2009)

*AW: Wer nutzt hier Handys aus China und welche ?*

Du kannst "Made in China" Markenware nicht mit "Handy of China" vergleichen. Die Rede ist von den Hinterhoffabriken und nicht Großproduktionen für ausländische Hersteller.

@Webstyler
Naja, das N12 ist echt ein Hammerteil, aber ich warte erstmal, wie es sich macht.


----------



## Webstyler (6. August 2009)

*AW: Wer nutzt hier Handys aus China und welche ?*

Wenn das N12 so wird wie beschreiben wird es eine echte Konkurrenz für den Europäischen Markt.

von den Daten her hört es sich einwandfrei an, nun fehlt noch die passende Qualität für den Europa Markt.


----------



## Stormtrooper500D (8. August 2009)

*AW: Wer nutzt hier Handys aus China und welche ?*

Ich hatte auch ne ganze Zeit lang ein Anycool D66+, aber das hat dann den Geist aufgegeben xD
Jetzt hab ich ein HTC Touch Diamond und ich kann mich nicht über die Quali aufregen. Jetzt kann ich mich nur noch über Windoof Mobile aufregen^^


----------



## DarthTK (8. August 2009)

*AW: Wer nutzt hier Handys aus China und welche ?*



we3dm4n schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal ein
> Anycool D66+
> 
> im Moment habe ich
> ...



Nicht falsch verstehen. Aber Milliarden Fliegen setzten sich auf Sch...., tu ich es deshalb auch? Für Chinesen in China mag das ja gut sein. Hierzulande auch, wenn man sich mit einem gewissen Standard zufrieden gibt. Aber qualitativ wie innovativ kommt nichts an Nokia, Apple, Sony, HTX etc. pp. ran.


----------



## Webstyler (8. August 2009)

*AW: Wer nutzt hier Handys aus China und welche ?*

Nach momentan Stand der Dinge hast du wohl recht was die Qualität angeht, aber auch die lernen dazu.

In China ist alles kurzlebiger als hier was Technik angeht.

MfG

Webstyler


----------



## we3dm4n (8. August 2009)

*AW: Wer nutzt hier Handys aus China und welche ?*

Natürlich stimmt das mit der Kurzlebigkeit, bis jetzt laufen aber noch alle Handys von mir.

Der Punkt bei den Chinahandys ist der Preis. Du kannst dir für den Preis eines "Marken"handys alla Nokia locker ein paar Chinahandys kaufen, die besser aussehen und mehr zu bieten haben.


@DarthTK
Ich finde es mehr als lächerlich, wie du hier die Chinahandys abstempelst, schließlich hat Apple zb. nicht das Touchscreenhandy erfunden, diese Innovation kam aus China! Die Marken hier in DE haben mit dem Wort Innovation nichts zu tun...alles was die heute können, konnten die Chinahandys schon davor. Bestes Beispiel hierbei ist Dual-SIM (2 Simkarten in einem Handy): Gibt es in China schon einige Jahre und jetzt ist Samsung mit dem ersten Modell angekommen.

Für mich hört sich dein Text sehr nach einem an, der noch nie ein Chinahandy besessen hat und nur ein Klischee ausfüllt.


----------



## Stormtrooper500D (8. August 2009)

*AW: Wer nutzt hier Handys aus China und welche ?*

Ich stimme dir da zu, das die meisten Menschen "Chinahandys" aufgrund von falschen Infos abstempeln. Sollte mein HTC kaputt gehen werde ich mir wahrscheinlich wieder eins aus China holen, da ich mit der P/L mehr als zufrieden war (was man von HTC ja leider nicht behaupten kann xD)


----------



## we3dm4n (8. August 2009)

*AW: Wer nutzt hier Handys aus China und welche ?*

Genauso wenig wie von Apple^^


----------



## DarthTK (8. August 2009)

*AW: Wer nutzt hier Handys aus China und welche ?*



we3dm4n schrieb:


> ...
> die besser aussehen und mehr zu bieten haben.



Das ist Geschmackssache. Und mehr bieten ist auch wieder Geräteabhängig.



we3dm4n schrieb:


> @DarthTK
> Ich finde es mehr als lächerlich, wie du hier die Chinahandys abstempelst, schließlich hat Apple zb. nicht das Touchscreenhandy erfunden,



Habe ich nicht behauptet. Nur haben sie es weiterentwickelt, bzw. sehr gut umgesetzt.



we3dm4n schrieb:


> diese Innovation kam aus China! Die Marken hier in DE haben mit dem Wort Innovation nichts zu tun...



Dafür hätte ich gern eine Quelle. Apple ist übrigens aus den USA, Nokia aus Finnland, Samsung aus Südkorea, HTC aus Taiwan und SonyEricsson aus Schweden/Japan.




we3dm4n schrieb:


> alles was die heute können, konnten die Chinahandys schon davor. Bestes Beispiel hierbei ist Dual-SIM (2 Simkarten in einem Handy): Gibt es in China schon einige Jahre und jetzt ist Samsung mit dem ersten Modell angekommen.



Die Notwendigkeit hierzulande war schlicht einfach nicht vorhanden. In China gibt es unmengen an Tarifanbietern. Zudem ist es auch ein großes Land. Hier haben wir mittlerweile ach mehrere Anbieter und Daten aufs Handy werden auch mehr. Da ist dann der Markt dafür auch vorhanden

Des weiteren kann ich mir unter keinen Umständen vorstellen, dass China selbst was erfindet. Zumindest noch nicht.


----------



## Stormtrooper500D (8. August 2009)

*AW: Wer nutzt hier Handys aus China und welche ?*

Deiner letzten Behauptung kann ich nicht zustimmen, da 90% der Business-Menschen in Deutschland eine kombi aus mindestens zwei Simkarten nutzen. Die Notwendigkeit bestand hier schon lange.


----------



## Webstyler (9. August 2009)

*AW: Wer nutzt hier Handys aus China und welche ?*

Endlich scheint hier ein bisschen Diskussion aufzukommen.

Ich selber hatte jetzt mehrere Handys zum testen von Bekannten. Darunter sehr viele der Firma CECT.

Die verarbeitung ist halt dem preis entsprechend.

Hatte nun das Glück ein Phone Namens Lonya zwischen die Finger zu bekommen, was eindeutig ein Iphone-Clone sein soll. Die CPU ist langsamer und es ist halt Windows Mobile drauf, wo man aber netterweise alle Touchoberflächen der grossen Anbieter zur verfügung hat. Das Menü reagiert trotzdem einwandfrei.



Ansonsten ist es recht gut verarbeitet und hat 8GB festen Speicher der nicht aufrüstbar ist und auch keine Möglichkeit für eine Speicherkarte hat.

Es soll auch eine 16GB version geben, das ganze kosten um die 230€ im Netz.

MfG

Webstyler


----------



## Stormtrooper500D (9. August 2009)

*AW: Wer nutzt hier Handys aus China und welche ?*

Exakt das Modell von dem du sprichst hatte ich letzte Woche bei meinem Hongkong-trip in der Hand und ich war begeistert von der Verarbeitung ect.


----------



## Webstyler (9. August 2009)

*AW: Wer nutzt hier Handys aus China und welche ?*

Wenn das N12 von Sciphone auch so ne Qualität aufweisen wird, dann wird es lustig auf dem Europäischen Markt.

Aber nach momentanen Stand wollen sie es nur auf dem Asiaitischen Markt raus bringen, aber es gibt ja passende Shops.

Wenn du mal wieder da hinsolltest meld dich mal, kannst mir ja nen Handy mitbringen dann, wenn das N12 draussen ist soll sich ja auch im bereich von 230€ einsiedeln.

MfG

Webstyler


----------



## Dennisth (9. August 2009)

*AW: Wer nutzt hier Handys aus China und welche ?*

Hallo Leute,

ein bekannter von mir hat sich auch so einen iphone clone für 50€ gekauft und das teil funktioniert seit einem Jahr ohne Probleme. 

Zum Thema HTC: HTC ist eine Firma aus China ohne die es kein iPhone oder keine Touchhandys geben würde.

Ich habe seit gut 7 Jahren Geräte von HTC und KEINS ist kaputt oder mangelhaft verarbeitet. Für die, die nur denken HTC kenn ich nicht ich kenne nur XDA/MDA/VPA usw. HTC ist der originale hersteller von ALLEN PocketPCs inc. den von HP. Die wurden alle von HTC entwickelt und dann unter anderem Namen verkauft.

Mein momentanes Handy (HTC Touch HD) kann es mit jedem Handy aufnehmen das es auf dem Markt gibt. Für die iPhone-Leute: Kann euer Handy divx filme in 800x480 wiedergeben? kann euer iPhone als "USB-Stick" an den PC gesteckt werden? Kann euer iphone Videotefefonate führen? Kann euer "tolles" iphone schon vor OS3.0 kopieren und ausschneiden? Könnt ihr euren Akku wechseln ohne 100€ auszugeben?

Wie das kann das iPhone nicht? Ach ja es ist ein kiddyhandy welches nur über beschränkte Multimediafunktionen / keine Officenutzung verfügt. Ok ich gebe zu man kann darauf spielen *hust* ok das kann man darauf gut.... wenn man 1000€ dafür ausgibt. 

Na ja genug das iPhone schlecht gemacht es ist ja auch "made in China".

mfg
Dennisth


----------



## Stormtrooper500D (9. August 2009)

*AW: Wer nutzt hier Handys aus China und welche ?*

lol du solltest mal nicht so maßlos übertreiben mit dem iPhone-schlechtmachen...
Ja is klar das du und ich vom HTC her etwas herausragendes gewohnt sind aber das iPhone ist eben ein Trendhandy welches vor allem bekannt wurde weil es das teuerste Handy der Welt war (iPhone 2G). Das HTC eben nicht so bekannt is liegt daran das sie eben für den Businessbereich konzipiert sind und dadurch eben nicht so populär wie z.B. Nokia ect. sind.
P.S.: Mein HTC Sedena kann es auch mit allen Handys aufnehmen und braucht dafür keinen Apfel drauf^^

@Webstyler: Ja mach ich, ich hol mir nämlich gleich ne ganz Palette von denen xD


----------



## Dennisth (9. August 2009)

*AW: Wer nutzt hier Handys aus China und welche ?*

Hallo Storm,

ja sorry da ist wohl der Anti-Apple-Hype mit mir durchgegangen. Ich finde es nur extrem lustig, dass ich bei einem 1000 € Handy ncihtmal selber den Akku wechseln kann. 

Aber nungut HTC ist eher Business was ich auch richtig finde. Mein letzes Nokia HAndy war das Nokia 6310 und das war ein sehr gutes Handy. Qualität top und Akkulaufzeit? 2 Wochen locker. Dann habe ich mein erstes Windows Mobile Handy bekommen. Ein MPx200. Es war mit Windows Mobile 2002 für Smartphones ausgestattet hatte nur 32 MB ROM/RAM und keine Kamera oder Bluetooth aber es war edel und schnell. Es wurde auch als "Betahandy" für WM2003/WM5 genutzt und so kann man auf dem inzwischen sehr alten Handy mithilfe einer Speicherkarte (das OS passt nicht mehr in den interen Speicher) auf WM6/6.1 updaten.

Es hat mir immer treue Dienste geleistet bis ich dann meinen MDA Pro (HTC Universal) bekommen habe. Danach gab es noch den "kleinen" Bruder XDA3 (HTC Blue Angel) und jetzt habe ich den HTC Touch HD und ich finde das Gerät einfach nur Super.

mfg
Dennisth


----------



## Stormtrooper500D (9. August 2009)

*AW: Wer nutzt hier Handys aus China und welche ?*

Ja ich gebe dir vollkommen recht, HTC ist eine Klasse für sich. Ich hatte bisher auch schon 3 HTC´s, nämlich das Touch Diamond, welches ich als zweitbestes einstufe, das TyTN II, welches ich ebenfalls für einsame spitze halte und das nun bei mir aktuell genutzte Sedna, welches sich alleine schon durch Features wie z.B. Fingerprint-Sensor für Business prädestiniert. Es ist meiner Meinung nach das absolut beste HTC nach dem Touch Pro 2, welches wohl der Nachfolger meines Sednas wird. Ich war mit jedem HTC mehr als zufrieden und werde wohl auch nie ein iPhone anfassen, obwohl ich, wie man an meiner Sig sehen kann, enorm Apple-fixiert bin. Aber schön das andere noch meine Meinung über HTC teilen^^


----------



## Dennisth (9. August 2009)

*AW: Wer nutzt hier Handys aus China und welche ?*

Jup HTC macht schon sehr gute PPCs. Vor ein paar Jahren habe ich mal den HTC P6500 in die engere Auswahl genommen aber der war sehr teuer, was aber auf die extras zurückzuführen ist.

Aber back to Topic.

Ich weiß garnicht was ihr alle gegen diese CE... Geräte habt die es für wenig Geld bei ebay gibt. die haben alles was man als "normaler" Benutzer braucht. einige haben sogar 6 lautsprecher eingebaut (ok sinn ist eine andere sache) aber für Dual-Sim sind die bestimmt die beste Wahl. Die meisten haben ja auch eine Deutsche Menüführung also kein Problem.

mfg
Dennisth


----------



## Stormtrooper500D (9. August 2009)

*AW: Wer nutzt hier Handys aus China und welche ?*

lol dieses CE....Geräte klingt sooo abwertend, aber wahrscheinlich hattest du bloß vergessen das die CECT heißen xD
Ja ich bin auch der Meinung das ein Handy nicht bekannt sein muss um gut zu sein. Das sollten sich die meisten hier mal vor Augen führen...


----------



## Dennisth (9. August 2009)

*AW: Wer nutzt hier Handys aus China und welche ?*

Ja genau CECT-Modelle. Habe nur den Namen vergessen *lach* Ich habe schon lange gemerkt, dass es nicht nur auf die Marke ankommt sondern vielmehr auf den Preis im verhältniss zum Nutzen. 

Mein Netzteil z. B. ist von Hiper und die sind laut einigen hier "billig" Anbieter aber die Leistung reicht für alles was ich brauche aus. Service war auch super. Hatte ein Phiepen im Netzteil, eingeschickt und nichtmal ne woche später hatte ich ein Fabrikneues in der Hand. Läuft wunderbar. 

@Offtopic
Sagmal Stormtrooper verkaufst du deine Xbox360? *pfeif* ich möchte mir bald eine kaufen

btw. Touchscreen sind die Zukunft (meine Meinung) ist halt besser zu bedienen. Mal vom N97 von Nokia abgesehen. Das soll ja nicht die super tolle menüführung haben (Symbian + Touchscreen?). Na ja wir werden sehen.

mfg
Dennisth


----------



## Stormtrooper500D (9. August 2009)

*AW: Wer nutzt hier Handys aus China und welche ?*

Ja ich stimme dir auch in allen Punkten die du oben genannt hast zu. Vor allem das Touchscreens die Zukunft sind sieht man daran das Anbieter wie Asus und HP jetzt Touchsmart-PC´s rausbringen.

OT: Ja wenn du sie kaufen willst meld dich xD


----------



## Pixelplanet (10. August 2009)

*AW: Wer nutzt hier Handys aus China und welche ?*



MaN!aC schrieb:


> Als China Handy sind billige Kopien und kleinere Hersteller zu verstehen, die schlechtere Materialien benutzen bzw. sehr "günstige" Handys bauen.




ist beim iPhone doch das gleiche

das Material kostet auch nur Knapp 100$ wenn man sich die einzelteile so kauft.

made in China ist es allemal wenn auch das Material für Chinaverhältnisse schon relativ teuer ist


----------



## DarthTK (10. August 2009)

Und wo kommt das Geld für die Entwicklung des Gerätes und der Software her?


----------



## Stormtrooper500D (10. August 2009)

Na aus Europa und Amerika natürlich^^


----------



## we3dm4n (10. August 2009)

Die gleiche Frage kannst du bei den Chinahandys auch stellen.


----------



## DarthTK (11. August 2009)

Nur, dass die Software und die Geräte von amerikanischen/europäischen Programmierern/Ingenieuren kommt. Diese sind nunmal teurer, als chinesische. Das Thema kann man ja wunderbar weiterführen. Wer immer nur auf das billigste achtet, muss sich nicht wundern, dass hier immer mehr Arbeitsplätze verloren gehen. Ist zwar grob ausgedrückt, aber einfach Tatsache...


----------



## Webstyler (11. August 2009)

Dann erzähl mir mal warum auch andere Artikel wie z.B Schuhe die ebenfalls in Billiglohnländern hergestellt werden hier trotzdem teuer sind.

Nur ein vergleich dazu.

Ohne diese Länder würden die Hersteller nicht so einen Profit machen.Eine Lewis Jeans kostet in den Staaten wenns hoch kommt 35-40 Dollar , wieso kostet sie hier das dreifache mindestens und das in Euro.

Aber egal hier geht es um Handys. Die grundentwicklung der Handys findet in Europa oder USA statt, aber produziert weren sie zu 95% in Billiglohnländern. Die Qualität der verarbeitung der Handys aus China ( eigenmarken) ist nicht mit den hier vergleichbar zur Zeit. Was aber technische angeht sind sie auf dem gleichen Stand wie hier wenn nicht sogar etwas weiter.

MfG

Webstyler


----------



## DarthTK (12. August 2009)

Webstyler schrieb:


> Dann erzähl mir mal warum auch andere Artikel wie z.B Schuhe die ebenfalls in Billiglohnländern hergestellt werden hier trotzdem teuer sind.
> 
> Nur ein vergleich dazu.
> 
> ...



Du hast schon recht. Nur ist es so, dass man den amerikanischen Markt nicht mit unserem vergleichen darf. Auch der Preis der Schuhe besteht nicht nur aus dem Lohn, der für einen Chinesen/Vietnamesen etc. bezahlt wird. Aktionäre wollen bedient werden, Werbung muss bezahlt werden (kleines Beispiel: Markenprodukte zahlen in Supermärkten "Platzierungsgeld", damit sie schön im ersten Blickfeld des Kunden sind), Vertrieb, die eigenen Angestellten, etc. pp. Das alles fließt mit in den Preis ein.

Eigentlich ist es ein Thema, dass viel zu komplex ist, um es nur mal kurz darzustellen. Fakt ist, dass viele Leute eben diese hohen Preise nicht nachvollziehen können, die in Europa aufgerufen werden. 

Auch ist ein Vergleich, was ein Artikel in China kostet, und zu welchem Preis er hier verkauft wird, einfach nicht machbar.


----------



## Webstyler (12. August 2009)

Ich glaube wir schweifen vom Thema ab.

Wie schon gesagt warte ich jetzt mal das N12 ab , lieder ohne UMTs unterstützung ( nur EDGE ).

Naja egal brauche das eh nur im Laptop ( UMTS )

Die Verarbeitung soll ja um klassen besser geworden sein und es hat real Android oder WM drauf. Daher warte ich mal.

MfG

Webstyler


----------



## Majestico (14. August 2009)

guten morgen zusammen.

seit gestern bin ich nun auch besitzer eines handys aus china... 

ich war auf der suche nach nem günstigen handy und hab mich mal in der bucht umgesehen. da bin ich auf das sciphone i9+ gestoßen. so, seit gestern ist es da...

natürlich hab ich gleich mal ausprobiert was für mich wichtig ist: ton-qualität, bild-qualität der kamera, bedienung usw...

aber iwie schaffe ich es nicht eine sms zu schreiben... hab sämtliche eingabemethoden durchprobiert, aber es geht nicht. 

kann mir da vllt jemand von euch weiterhelfen? wäre echt super. will es nicht gleich weiter verkaufen.

Gruß Majestico


----------



## Webstyler (14. August 2009)

SMS sollte eigentlich über messaging gehen, bei MMS wird es etwas schwerer da die Handys nicht die erforderlichen Netzdaten im System gespeichert haben.

Daher musst du sie dir zuschicken lassen.

Dafür gibt es aber bei deinem provider meistens ne fertig Funktion in deren protal die schicken dir dann ne sms wo du beim lesen der sms gefragt wirst ob die Netzdaten installiert werden sollen, anschließend läuft es einwandfrei.

MfG

Webstyler


----------



## Majestico (14. August 2009)

ich habe vergessen zu erwähnen, dass an sich alles ok ist, nur kann ich keine eingaben machen wenn ich eine sms schreiben will. also die zeilen bleiben leer. nur bei der standarteingestellten eingabemethode kann ich was tippen, aber kein deutsch...


----------



## we3dm4n (14. August 2009)

Poste dein Problem am besten mal hier:
chinamobiles.org


----------



## Majestico (14. August 2009)

we3dm4n schrieb:


> Poste dein Problem am besten mal hier:
> chinamobiles.org



super.  danke für die info. werd ich gleich mal machen. schule is eh iwie langweilig^^


----------



## CrazyBanana (14. August 2009)

so innovativ wie die Chinesen sind können sich nicht einmal eine 
eigene Handy-Serie einfallen lassen.
NSeries das kenn ich doch irgedwo her
aber sonst siehts gar nicht mal so schlecht aus 
und vorallem coole Antenne  bei dem N12


----------



## Majestico (14. August 2009)

hehe, hat sich jetzt erledigt. hab einfach mal ne andere sprache versucht und schon ging es. als es auf deutsch eingestellt war, hab ich nur chinesische zeichen gesehen... aber jetzt geht alles. nochmal danke für die info

Gruß Majestico


----------



## Tom3004 (14. August 2009)

*AW: Wer nutzt hier Handy´s aus China und welche ?*



xXPhilippXx schrieb:


> OMG
> 
> du machst einen thread für s****** china dreck auf und dann sagst du entweder das richtige iphone oder keines und im ersten thread sagst du , dass du einen wannabe-klon gekauft hast.
> 
> ...


Sehr schlauer Beitrag...hast du schonmal ein Gerät von dir umgedreht ?
Made in China, Made in China und nochmal Made in China


----------



## Sight (17. August 2009)

*AW: Wer nutzt hier Handy´s aus China und welche ?*



Tom3004 schrieb:


> Sehr schlauer Beitrag...hast du schonmal ein Gerät von dir umgedreht ?
> Made in China, Made in China und nochmal Made in China



Ehm, vielleicht solltest du mal weiter lesen und nicht direkt wild drauf posten, die beiden haben sich 'vertragen', haben wohl an einander vorbei geredet 

Nun ja, ich war dieses Jahr 6 wochen in der Ukraine und mein Vater hat mir auch ein China-Handy geschenkt und zwar das -> METOM M20 Quad-Band Phone with Dual SIM Dual Standby - $72.89 - Buy from China




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun ja, die verpackung versprach vieles, wie auf der Webseite beschrieben:

_*Features:* 
•  Operating Frequency: GSM
•  Network Frequency: 850, 900, 1800/1900MHz
•  Language: English,Chinese etc
•  LCD Size: 2.0 inch, QVGA high vivid touch screen, 240*320 pixels
•  Vibration: yes
•  Supports Bluetooth2.0
•  Color: Silver
•  Shape: Bar phone 
•  GPRS: yes
•  Standby Time: 200-400 hours_
_*Specification:* 
•  Camera: 3.2camera, supports video-shoot, the duration depends on storage
•  Rom: TF card slot 
•  Standby Photo: jpg, gif
•  Ring tone: supports MP3 audio record as ring tone
•  Media format: MP3, MP4
•  Solid and high quality aloud speaker
•  Messages and Multimedia Messaging Service
•  Games: built-in games 
•  More information: Dual SIM dual standby, E-book reader, FM radio, MP3, Audio player, Video recorder, Sound recorder, Image viewer, Sound recorder, Alarm, Calculator, Currency converter, Calendar, etc._

Ich packe es aus:
- sieht viel versprechend aus
- anscheinden gute Verarbeitung
- schönes 'Billigmetal' Gehäuse (die Finger haben nach 10min Benutzung nach Metall gestunken)
- Handy errinert an ein SE Modell der W8xx Reihe und hat eine Menüführung von Nokia, die Sys Icons errinern auch an Nokia


*Sprachen:* 
Hmm Sprachen, Deutsch, Englisch, Französisch--> Deutsch wirklich sehr miserabel, geschweige den Englisch-> als Beispiel _Turn of Phoone_ im Menü

*Display:*
So machen wir weiter, _QVGA high vivid touch screen... _aja dazu noch 240*320er Auflösung?! Kein Touch Screen vorhanden kene Aufklösung von 240*320 (mein Sony Walkman a828 hat so eine  und ein größeres Display) und das Display ist scharf, dort ist ein kleineres Display und alles ist verkantet und bunt, 260k Farben? Das sieht mir eher aus wie nach 65k.

*Bloototh 2.0?*
 kommt gerade so an bloototh 1.0 ran, die übertragungsraten sind langsamer als bei meinem SE k750i@w800i

Standby-Time 200-400hours?


*Kamera:*
3,2 Megapixel, wow?! Angemacht, siehe da die Bilder ähneln einer 0,3 Kamera, ich schaue ins Handbuch und siehe da 0,3 Megapixel, obwohl auf der Metalrückseite des Handys 3,2 Megapixel steht...
... aja und Videos kann es gerade mal 10sek aufnehmen.

*High Quality Speaker:*
Auch hier, sehr schlimm, das Handy ist zwar laut und hat eingermassen guten Sound bei Poly aber bei MP3 knackst das Ding bei der Hälfte der max. Lautstärke.

*Klang beim telefonieren:*
Schreklich, alles zischt und knackst, sobald man laut macht, versteht man nichts...

*FM-Radio/MP3-Player:*
Erinnern an ein Gameboy Advance Spiel, zu bunt, wenig einstellungen, unübersichtlich, kompliziert zu bedienen, ein Horror aller Musikliebhaber, kommt so vor als ob das FM-Radio oder der MP3-Player einfach nicht zum Handy gehören, das Interface ist einfach schlimm 

*Ebook-reader:*
kurz: es gibt keinen

*TV:*
Dies steht auf der Verpackung und auf machnen Webseiten, doch leider hatte ich kein 'Free-TV' Einstellung auf meinen Handy.

*Lieferumfang:*
hier halt alles Standart mässig, Ladegerät, miniSD 1GB, und USB-Kabel, Kopfhörer, nur ist das Netzkabeil ein Chinesisches, d.h. es passt nicht in Euro Steckdosen.

*Nun kommen wir zu den positiven Dingen des Handys:*
Dual-Sim, tja das einzige was dieses Handy zu bieten hat, allerding mit zwei Tasten für jede Sim, die gerade mal 3mm klein sind.

Dieses Handy war wirklich ein Alptraum, natürlich sind nicht alle nationalen Chinesischen Handy schlecht, es gibt auch gute aber das war wirklich eine schlechte Erfahrung und hat 90$ gekostet.


----------



## Rotax (17. August 2009)

Ja, also zusammenfassend lässt sich einfach nur sagen die Dinger taugen absolut nichts und sind ihr Geld in keinster Weise wert. Einfach kaum Funktionen, und wenn doch dann sehr schlecht umgesetzt, die Pixel-Angaben von Kameras usw. kann man getrost vergessen. Defekte ROMs kommen oft vor, deshalb geben sie nach paar Wochen von alleine den Geist auf. Und wenn so ein Akku flöten geht kann es auch gefährlich werden. 

An erster Stelle hier vorallem die iPhone-Clones, namentlich sciphone, ciphone, Daxian, usw., wer so blöd ist und für den unbrauchbaren Schrott Geld ausgibt, dem ist nicht zu helfen.

Schaut mal bei chinamobiles.org vorbei, da tummeln sich solche Fritzen. Am besten sind die ciphone Besitzer, bei dem Ding löst sich nach einiger Zeit der Touchscreen von alleine auf und einige Trottel kaufen das Ding trotzdem noch, lol. Dann kaufen sie 2-4 Chinahandys und hätten für das Geld schon lange ein echtes iPhone oder HTC  (mit dem man summa summarum auch etwas anfangen kann) kaufen können.

Klar kommen die meisten Handys mittlerweile aus China, aber es ist halt ein Unterschied ob ein Produkt z.B. bei Foxconn (mit Qualitätskontrolle) oder in einer Hinterhof-Werkstatt hergestellt wird.

Das einzige China Handy welches nicht schlecht ist ist das Meizu M8.

Man sollte sich auch mal im Hinterkopf behalten dass zumindest die iPhone-Clones die Patente von apple verletzt und missachtet sowie deren Ideen missbraucht, außerdem möchte ich nicht Wissen welche kleinen Kinder oder jungen Frauen unter welchen Bedingungen die Clones zusammenschrauben müssen, nur weil ein paar geizige Europäer meinen sie müssen sich China-Clones kaufen.

Dass nun gleich einige Neider kommen werden die auf das bonzige iPhone schimpfen ist ja schon vorprogrammiert.

Wenn jemand der Meinung ist ich hab was falsches gesagt, verbessert mich gerne.


----------



## we3dm4n (17. August 2009)

Du hast was falsches gesagt und absolut keine Ahnung von Chinahandys...hast du jemals ein richtiges Chinahandy besessen? -Anscheinend nicht, denn du wirfst so einige Begriffe durcheinander.

Sowas sollte man als unnötigen Spam melden...


----------



## Rotax (17. August 2009)

Ich glaube ich hab wohl mehr Ahnung als du. 

Ja klar hatte ich bereits mehrere Chinahandys (und nun aus gutem Grund ein iPhone), was denkst warum ich sonst so darüber berichten würde. 

Mach halt mal ne konkrete Ansage was ich deiner Meinung nach falsch gesagt habe...


----------



## we3dm4n (17. August 2009)

Gut, dann mache ich mir eben die Arbeit:

*Pixelangaben der Cams* -> oft falsch das stimmt, dennoch weiß man das vorher, wenn man sich genügend informiert (was jeder normale Käufer macht)
und ein Handy ist schließlich zum telefonieren und nicht für Fotoshooting, aber selbst wenn eine gute Qualität gewünscht ist gibt es die auch bei Chinahandy!

*defekte ROMS* -> wie oft ist das denn vorgekommen und war selbst dann nicht zu beheben?

*Akku geht flöte*n -> und auch hier: wie oft ist das denn schon vorgekommen? -sollte es vorkommen, was äußerst unwahrscheinlich ist, hat man ja meistens noch einen 2. 

Nun kommst du zu den "*iPhone-Clones*" und nennst Namen wie Sciphone etc., da so die iPhone-Clones genannt werden würden -> falsch!
Sciphone ist eine bekannte und renommierte chinesische Handymarke.
Die Namen wurden nur von unwissenden ebay-Händlern missbraucht und erwecken so, wie bei dir ein falsches Bild von den Namen.

*unbrauchbar* -> sind diese Handys keineswegs. Es mag vllt 1, 2 Blindgänger geben (hatte ich auch schon bei Samsung), aber wenn man sich, wie oben schon bereits gesagt, vorher informiert passiert auch ein Fehlgriff nicht und die Chinahandys sind ihren europäischen Kollegen vorallem beim Funktionsumfang oft überlegen und sind wenigstens ihren Preis wert!

Deine Argumentation ist einfach allerletztes Niveau, was man sehr schön daran erkennt, dass du Chinahandy-Käufer als "blöd" und User im chinamobiles.org Forum als "Fritzen" bezeichnest.

Wo nimmst du her, dass sich bei einem Ciphone (welches Ciphone?), der Touchscreen "auflösen" würde?

Für 2-4 Chinahandys bekommst du vom Preis her kein iPhone geschweige denn HTC. An welche Chinahandys denkst du bitte hier?

*Die Patentverletzung* ist nur so bei den iPhone-Clones. Diese bedecken aber nur einen ganz kleinen Bereich bei den Chinahandys, die meisten sind nämlich keine "Nachmache". Dazu kommt noch, dass ich ein besseres Duplikat niemals als Clone bezeichnen würde.

In deinem letzten Wortlaut wird man als "Neider" beschimpft, was ja wieder auf Unfähigkeit in der verbalen Ausdrucksweise deinerseits schließen lässt.




Für mich sieht das keineswegs nach einem aus, der sich in der Szene auskennt.


----------



## DarthTK (18. August 2009)

Jeder hat für sich wohl Recht. Soll sich der ein Chinahandy kaufen, der sich kein anderes leisten will/kann. Und die andere Seite kauft keine Chinahandys, weil sie das Risiko der Ausfalles scheuen und die damit etwas kompliziertere Garantieabwicklung für die hier nicht offiziell vermarkteten Handys. So bedient jeder einen Markt, der vorhanden ist. Fertig.


----------



## Rotax (18. August 2009)

we3dm4n schrieb:


> Für mich sieht das keineswegs nach einem aus, der sich in der Szene auskennt.



Das behaupte ich von dir nun erst Recht, ich hatte schon einige chinahandys und war lange im chinamobiles Forum, hab an den Handys und am OS rumgebastelt.




we3dm4n schrieb:


> Gut, dann mache ich mir eben die Arbeit:
> 
> *Pixelangaben der Cams* -> oft falsch das stimmt, dennoch weiß man das vorher, wenn man sich genügend informiert (was jeder normale Käufer macht)
> und ein Handy ist schließlich zum telefonieren und nicht für Fotoshooting, aber selbst wenn eine gute Qualität gewünscht ist gibt es die auch bei Chinahandy!
> ...


----------



## Webstyler (21. August 2009)

China ist halt das land wo Technik von morgen Ruckzuck Technik von gestern ist. Sciphone ist da wie schon der Vorredner gesagt hat ein Marke wie Nokia und Co hier.

Apple hat mit dem 3GS erst einmal für alle die LAtte ziemlich hochgelegt, aber was mich daran stört ist die Netzbindung un der Preis für die Tarife, daher sucht man Alternativen dafür.

Es muss nciht aussehen wie das Iphone , aber warum für Technik im Handy Geld ausgeben die fast keiner nutzt.

MMS verschicken halte ich für unsinnig und zu teuer, aber jedes Handy hat es. UMTS auf dem Handy ist schön aber durch die kleinen Displays nicht der Hit und es kostet ziemlich viel mit Volumenbeschränkung dazu.

EDGE reicht zum normalen Surfen mit dem Handy aus und wird mittlerweiel von vieleln Chinesischen Handys unterstützt. 

Nunja jeder hat seine Ansicht dazu, aber ich bleibe auf dem Standpunkt , ein Handy ist ein gebrauchsgegenstand und kein Prestigeobjekt, wenne s doch so sein sollte dann vergesst nicht noch bei Tommy Hilfinger und Co vorher Klamotten zu kaufen damit es auch optisch passt. Da trage ich lieber nen Noname Shirt und nen billiges Handys . 

MfG

Webstyler


----------



## DarthTK (23. August 2009)

Webstyler schrieb:


> China ist halt das land wo Technik von morgen Ruckzuck Technik von gestern ist. ...



Diese Aussage trifft wohl auf Japan zu, aber in KEINEM Fall auf China. Zumindest noch länger nicht.


----------



## TobiMontana (24. August 2009)

kumpel von mir hat son komischen i phone clon. Das teil ist der letzte schrott! im vergleich zu meinem i pod touch ist das einfach lächerlich!

der touch screen funktioniert sehr schlecht und träge unten in der leiste ist da wo bei mir videos steht n windows media player symbol  und und und!


----------



## we3dm4n (24. August 2009)

*stöhn*

Du darfst auch nicht von einem Chinahandy über ein anderes urteilen, da die Qualitätsunterschiede da wirklich wie Tag und Nacht sind. Ich hatte auch schonmal einen richtig schlechten Iphone Clone in der Hand, ich gucke mir die Handys immer erst vorher an und teste sie bevor ich sie mir kaufen, denn in China würde man sonst echt die Katze im Sack kriegen.

Natürlich ist das für viele schwierig, wenn sie über Internet bestellen, denen rate ich dann einfach zu chinamobiles.org, wo schon so einiges an Testberichten ist.


----------



## Webstyler (24. August 2009)

Auch hier in Deutschland gibt es massive Unterscheide zwischen den Qualitäten der Handy´s.

manche sind auch hier nicht ihren preis wert.

Warte erst mal auf nen Test vom N12 bevor ich es bestelle.


----------

